

Why users should be scared of Apple's new notification system - siculars
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9964040-2.html

======
nickb
FUD. What's next... my ISP has my browsing data??? Oh noes!

Look, I'm sure Apple will provide a privacy policy and TOS that dev's won't
have many issues with.

~~~
mullr
Yes, clearly FUD. But also an interesting reflection on the mindset that the
current business environment begets - namely that wherever there is data,
there is also money.

------
siculars
this is clearly dead on. yet one more way that apple knows all and will find a
way to profit from it.

~~~
xlnt
oh no, profit! we're all gonna die.

